# How to Cash in An Post Savings Bond



## pudds (29 Sep 2010)

How do you cash in AnPost Savings Bond.... whats the proceedure.  Looked around  AnPost website but no guidance there.

Also can the funds be transferred electronically into a bank account.


----------



## Lightning (29 Sep 2010)

The T&C's say ...



> 18.8 Funds in Your State Savings™ Account are not available for withdrawal on demand at Post Offices (Clause 18.2)



Seems to suggest you need to go into an An Post office.


----------



## Crunchie (29 Sep 2010)

pudds said:


> How do you cash in AnPost Savings Bond.... whats the proceedure.  Looked around  AnPost website but no guidance there.
> 
> Also can the funds be transferred electronically into a bank account.



From: http://www.statesavings.ie/Downloads/SavingsBondsTermsAndConditions.pdf (Link from www.anpost.ie)

5. Savings Bonds may be repaid by making an application for repayment using the form prescribed by An Post. Such application should be made at least seven working days before repayment is required to An Post, Savings & Investment Services, Repayment Section, GPO, Dublin 1. 

You can get the repayment form in a Post Office. As I recall repayment is by either cheque or a warrant that can be cashed in a Post Office


----------



## pudds (29 Sep 2010)

Crunchie said:


> From: http://www.statesavings.ie/Downloads/SavingsBondsTermsAndConditions.pdf (Link from www.anpost.ie)
> 
> 5. Savings Bonds may be repaid by making an application for repayment using the form prescribed by An Post. Such application should be made at least seven working days before repayment is required to An Post, Savings & Investment Services, Repayment Section, GPO, Dublin 1.
> 
> You can get the repayment form in a Post Office. As I recall repayment is by either cheque or a warrant that can be cashed in a Post Office



thanks for that Crunchie  I kept going round in circles between the anPost and statesavings site and couldn't pin it down.

Shame these forms are not available to download on line..roll on the smart economy


----------



## oldtimer (29 Sep 2010)

If you are cashing saving bonds, to maximise your interest, watch their anniversary date of purchase. Interest is not added on a daily basis, it is added annually on the anniversary date. Therefore, if the anniversary date is anytime soon it would be better to wait.


----------

